# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  grundfos pump repair

## jj1947

i have a grundfos pump connected to my water tank it has been there sinse i moved in and up till now i havn't given it much attention but a couple of days ago i tried to switch it on the motor makes a buzzing sound like a motor that has a siesed bearing so i removed it from the tank put it on my bench and removed the motor fan cover and turned the motor over by hand also i removed the pump front cover to check for any obstruction when turning the motor over it feels like the motor has a brake applied somewhere the pump is all clean and no obstruction do these units have a brake you can see when you switch the motor on it wants to run but the brake is holding it back atleast that is how it seems to me does anybody have any suggestions on how to get this pump running it appears to be reasonably new. :Annoyed:

----------


## woodbe

I've never played with one of these, but I have tinkered with other types of Grundfos pumps. (circulation types) 
By the sound of it, something is jammed, and you cannot turn the motor/pump over by hand. You also cannot find any obstruction in the pump or motor. 
My first suggestion would be to take it to Grundfos for repair, but if you cannot do that and wish to proceed, you need to identify the cause of the lock - separate the pump and the motor to find it, I'd put my money on the pump being the culprit. Could some foreign material have gotten into the inlet? 
woodbe.

----------

